# Moving to Singapore as a chinese Citizen



## sebdrc (Sep 14, 2015)

Dear all,



my Girlfriend is chinese and is looking for a Job or a Visa in Singapore. So far she tried to apply for a lot of Jobs in Singapore, but no success so far... 

She is working in Human Resources. Does anyone of you have a tip, or something else?


Looks like its very hard for chinese Citizens to come to Singapore...


Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

sebdrc said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, pre-election, the government was forced to tighten up employment of foreigners, a per the demands of the vocal locals, and the effect is not just on the Chinese but other citizens too.

And HR is not an area that is generally seen as needing foreign experts

Plan B: Marry her, and apply for a DP, that will speed up things, I mean seriously

As those under DP skip a lot of the vetting / restrictions by MOM !


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Simon was faster than me, but what he says is correct:
Very low chance if she's not in a field with a lack of skilled manpower in Singapore (HR is not among them). She also needs a (recognised by MoM) university degree and several years applicable work experience to get a work visa.
If you marry and she comes on a DP, she has a chance to work on LoC, which is easier to get - and finding a job is also easier once she's in the country.


----------



## fjy (Sep 16, 2015)

As you would with any long-term commitment, marriage is something that you should plan for carefully and it is not advisable to make any suggestion to use the trailing spouse route with dependent pass for a chance to work on Letter of Consent. 

Truth be known that MOM is clamping down on this group of job seekers in an effort to build up a Singaporean core in key areas with the right skills and experiences.

Future economy in Singapore will be driven by a strong Singaporean core, with highly-skilled PMETs at the centre and HR is one of the core areas under review.


----------



## fjy (Sep 16, 2015)

As you would with any long-term commitment, marriage is something that you should plan for carefully and it is not advisable to make any suggestion to use the trailing spouse route with Dependent Pass for a chance to work on Letter of Consent.

Truth be known that MOM is clamping down on this group of job seekers in an effort to build up a Singaporean core in key areas with the Right Skills and Relevant Experiences. i.e. Singapore's main labour law (Employment Act and practices), etc.

Increasing the minimum fixed monthly salary of eligible EP or S Pass holders from $4,000 to $5,000 recently who can bring certain family members to Singapore on a Dependant's Pass is just one of the written requirements. Other unwritten requirements are solely at the discretion of MOM as the circumstances permit.

Dependants of EP holders can get a LOC to work in Singapore if they find a job here.

Dependants of S Pass holders will need to apply for a WP, S Pass or EP instead.

Depending on your girl friend's qualification and experience, she may have to find a job on her own merit and if she is successful, her prospective employer needs to apply for a WP, S Pass or EP to work here.

Future economy in Singapore will be driven by a strong Singaporean core, with highly-skilled PMETs at the centre and HR is one of the core areas currently under review.

Good luck.


----------



## Diana Zhao (Sep 17, 2015)

The levy for s pass is going up year by year, many companies wont spend too much budget for such positions. 
Hold some hope, while keep sending resumes, you can also seek help from Job agents in singapore. You can also ask her to come for one month to go for some interviews.


----------

